# Prayer for my daughter



## raghorn (Oct 27, 2005)

Without going too deep in detail,I have a troubled 14 year old daughter that I need prayer for,she is currently in the hospital from an attempt at suicide.


----------



## Carp (Oct 27, 2005)

You got it.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 27, 2005)

you got it raghorn.  I'm sorry to hear about that.  I'm just down the road from you, so if there is anything I can do to help you out, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Oct 27, 2005)

Prayers on the way raghorn.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 27, 2005)

Lifting her and the family up right now    

Brother if there is anything I can do to help please don't hesitate to let me know!


----------



## goatman (Oct 27, 2005)

*Prayer*

We have your family in our prayers and will put her on the prayer list at church.  Through prayer she will be lifted up and be touched.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Oct 27, 2005)

I hate to hear that raghorn she will sure be in our prayers.


----------



## raghorn (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys,I've never had to deal with anything like this and I'm at a loss for what to do except pray.


----------



## LJay (Oct 27, 2005)

Praying for her and you. We are in a strange time. May the Lord watch over her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2005)

In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pendy (Oct 28, 2005)

*raghorn*

Your daughter will be in my thoughts and prayers. She needs her family more than ever right now.


----------



## raghorn (Oct 28, 2005)

I just returned to work and the Dr. said physically she will have no permanent problems and will be okay,but emotionally there is still a lot to be done.She's a great , sweet kid an never been in trouble, just overwhelmed by emotions and made a bad decision.Thank ya'll for the quick prayers, I'm convinced they made a difference.God bless you all. Ricky


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## CAL (Oct 28, 2005)

You,family and daughter have my prayers that God will deal with the matter and your daughter will find peace.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2005)

My Prayers are with yall.


----------



## papagil (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers sent Raghorn.....


----------



## fasn8nmom (Oct 28, 2005)

I am relieved to hear that physically your daughter is doing well. Those teen years are tough. We will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers sent. Hang in there.............


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Oct 28, 2005)

My prayers are with your daughter and the entire family. I am also going through a tough time with my 15 yr old son. It sure is tough raising teenagers. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 28, 2005)

raghorn,

We'll be praying for her ability to "see the light" and for strength for you and your family to help her to stay strong.

14 is an age when girls, even more so than boys, seem to really be searching for themselves. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 28, 2005)

Got them


----------



## shotgun (Oct 28, 2005)

You can count on me. Don't give up. Prayer is a powerful
but belief is even more so.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 28, 2005)

prayers on the way


----------



## raghorn (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank's again folks, I've got better news to report today. The first session with counseling went great and she is more at peace than I've seen her in a long,long time. I believe things are going to be okay now through the grace of God and everyone's prayers. Eternally grateful,    Ricky


----------



## CAL (Oct 28, 2005)

Great news Rag,and thanks for the update.I will continue to ask God for healing power and family strength.Blessings to each of you and keep the faith.


----------



## raghorn (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you Cal, God Bless you.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 29, 2005)

I am praying for your daughter and for your entire family, Raghorn. The God we serve can bring her out of the trouble that she is experiencing. I will pray that He does so.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Oct 29, 2005)

I work with children every day and I see a lot of troubled children.  I dealt with this last year with one of my students.  Sometimes you can raise them the best you know how and things like this happen.  Many times teachers and parents are at a loss for words and questioned themselves "What could I have done to stop this or why did I not see it coming?"  God is the only one that can help us during these times and give us strength to get through it.  I will be praying for her and the family.  Just remember that God will never leave you for forsake you.  Let her know we are praying for her.


----------



## raghorn (Nov 1, 2005)

Mrs. Bucky said:
			
		

> I work with children every day and I see a lot of troubled children. I dealt with this last year with one of my students. Sometimes you can raise them the best you know how and things like this happen. Many times teachers and parents are at a loss for words and questioned themselves "What could I have done to stop this or why did I not see it coming?" God is the only one that can help us during these times and give us strength to get through it. I will be praying for her and the family. Just remember that God will never leave you for forsake you. Let her know we are praying for her.


Ilet her read this and the rest of the posts and she asked me to convey her thanks to all of you for the prayers and calls,as do I.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 1, 2005)

Ricky - My prayers are added for your daughter and family as you move through this season of life -- Let her know that sometimes those things that seem the darkest today, have a wonderful and miraculous way of becoming brighter as the days go on -- It sounds like the tide's turned and her brighter days are ahead...


----------



## Walkie Takie (Nov 1, 2005)

*Power in Prayer*

Prayer's on the way


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 1, 2005)

Prayers sent Raghorn.


----------



## CAL (Nov 1, 2005)

Still asking for God's great healing power to reflect on your daughter!


----------



## Lthomas (Nov 1, 2005)

Prayers sent raghorn. I am sorry that your family is going thru this.


----------



## IshotBambi (Nov 1, 2005)

Raghorn, Will def. be praying for you and your daughter. I have recently gone thru a similar situation with my sister. 3 weeks ago she was almost successful in a suicide attempt. The Lord is working in her life right now like never before. Hang in there and know that Christ will use this to bring her and you closer to hiim


----------



## Headshot (Nov 1, 2005)

Prayers sent for your daughter, the family and her counselors.  May she find the right answers and peace.


----------



## randyb (Nov 1, 2005)

She (and you and your family) will be in my prayers.  May the Good Lord send down peace and healing.


----------



## goatman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Prayer*

We are glad to hear that things are much better.  Prayer is truly the answer to lifes problems.  Please tell her that she is on our prayer list and the prayer list at church.  Please keep us informed or her progress.  I have talked to our preacher about this and he wants to stay informed.


----------



## CAL (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm still in Rag,thanking God for his wonderful healing power and asking for more.Keep the faith!


----------



## mikel (Nov 4, 2005)

*raghorn*

praying for your entire family tonite.i know from experience having 2 teenage girls of my own that the peer pressure and expectations that they go through at this age can sometimes overwhelm them lay in there keep faith and GOD will see you and yours through this


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Nov 4, 2005)

Prayers being sent right now. 
Your daughter and family will be remembered in our prayers daily.
Teach


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 4, 2005)

Prayer going up right now.


----------



## Bucknut (Nov 4, 2005)

My prayers and thoughts go out to you and your family..May your daughter have the strength to look towards the good and embrace the postive things in life...Would cards or flowers be of help??? If so, is there an address they can be sent??? Sometimes the greatest strength comes in numbers and that includes emotional as well as physical.... We're here for you....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 4, 2005)

Praying for your little girl Raghorn.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Nov 4, 2005)

I am glad to hear she is doing better.  As a teenager I was very depressed about my grandfather, he was shot and stayed in a coma for three years.  I felt that my mother was taken away from me also because she had to help with him a lot.  My grandfather was my hero.  Some days I felt that I had no one.  Tell your daughter I have been there and to pray to God to send her a friend to talk to and one she can find strength in.  I prayed for a friend and boyfriend during this time.  The man God sent to me is now my husband and the friend God sent was my maid of honor in our wedding.  God will never leave us.  If we ask he will help us or send someone to help us through times like these. Tell her to pray.  She will find strength in our Savior.  Tell her to listen to the song "God on the mountain..."  it helped me during that time.  She might find comfort in it, too.


----------



## CAL (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm still in Rag for your little girl and your family.I also agree with Bucknut about the strength in numbers and the cards and flowers.All I need is an address.Blessings to all.


----------



## Timbo (Nov 5, 2005)

Prayer said.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2005)

In prayer for you


----------



## raghorn (Nov 7, 2005)

I saw on here where Bucknut and Cal asked for a mailing address, so anyone interested can Pm me for contact Info and address. She is doing much better and I'm truly thankful for the prayers and calls. She still has some days where she gets depressed but they are getting fewer in number.Thanks again to you all. Ricky


----------



## Hawg (Nov 7, 2005)

Prayers out raghorn.


----------



## CAL (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the address Rag and I am still in.Prayers for you all and Blessings.Keep the Faith!Mail going out tomorrow!


----------



## CAL (Nov 9, 2005)

Prayers continue,keep the Faith,watch God move!


----------

